# Alternative Predator Control



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I am always getting email from someone that has a problem raccoon, cat, coyote or feral dog that is taking fawns or livestock and they can not seem to call it or get a shot and need to eliminate it. My go to tactic is a steel trap and there are lots of videos to show you how to set steel traps and every trapper on this site will have their own methods. I want to tell you about two special tools I use and recommend. 
<O
One is the dog proof raccoon trap made by lil grizz or the one made by Duke Traps. Both are excellent tools and when baited with a large marshmallow with a squirt of jack mackerel and pancake syrup or irresistible to problem raccoons. You can use these around homesteads and towns with greatly reduced risk of taking a pet. I use them around lakes to catch raccoons that mess up boat docks and have become wise to livecatch traps.
<O
The other is the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







</st1:State>Texas fence snare. It is a short 34 inch or shorter snare made to hang on the wire of a fence where the predator is coming into a pasture to kill. Predators are not scared of these hanging on the fence because they are used to rubbing the wire as they go under or through a fence so camo is not necessary. I have caught ferals, coyotes, bobcats and hogs in these and they keep right on working no matter the weather and do not need to be baited. The fence snare is not selective and will kill what ever it catches. Be safe in where you place them and check them often. Make sure you are not setting where deer go under a fence unless you are in dire need of venison in a survival situation. If you are after hogs make the snare longer and attach it to a cable stake in the ground and DO NOT HANG IT FROM THE WIRE. Don't ask me how I know. 
<O
The next few months are really a good time to eliminate problem predators as they are hunting for their young and the uneducated young ones will be leaving the dens. 
<O
Here are some pictures for you to study. ET
<O
<O






















































Coyote and hog pictures by my buddy Latrans


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, I hadn't thought of catching hogs in snares -- seems to be quite effective though!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, Latrans caught 3 hogs in that one stretch of fence. Not bad for one night and 75 yards of fence.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very explanatory pic's, the second pic., are they the one made by lil grizz? Duke traps- are they around your area? Jeez- theres a few hams on that string of fence, be a tangle of fence wire if attached to the wire with a hog on the end!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The raccoon traps are lil grizz but I will be buying some Dukes this season if they are available as they are almost 1/2 the price and have a stake welded on the trap to stick in the ground. I have not actually found any of the new Dukes for sale..... I have switched to some Duke coil spring traps and after adjustment have been pleased with them. They have come a long way as far as quality in the last couple of years. The duke #1 coil spring is a great little raccoon and smaller animal trap for the money. I would love to buy all USA made steel traps but I can not afford to put out $40.00 for each trap at a set and risk some stealing my trap. Plus furs are not worth much here in Central Texas so they will not pay out. I used a Duke cage trap last year for raccoon and grey fox and plan on getting some more of those. :ar15:JMHO


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

wilded said:


> The raccoon traps are lil grizz but I will be buying some Dukes this season if they are available as they are almost 1/2 the price and have a stake welded on the trap to stick in the ground. I have not actually found any of the new Dukes for sale..... I have switched to some Duke coil spring traps and after adjustment have been pleased with them. They have come a long way as far as quality in the last couple of years. The duke #1 coil spring is a great little raccoon and smaller animal trap for the money. I would love to buy all USA made steel traps but I can not afford to put out $40.00 for each trap at a set and risk some stealing my trap. Plus furs are not worth much here in Central Texas so they will not pay out. I used a Duke cage trap last year for raccoon and grey fox and plan on getting some more of those. :ar15:JMHO


 The foot holds in the first and second pic. just looked like two different makes to me, is why I asked who made what! those foot holds are $40 each, Ouch!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Both raccoons are in Lil Grizz dog proof traps. The lil Grizz are around $22.00 each for the dog proof raccoon trap. I was just saying that some of the american coil spring cat and coyote traps are as much as $40.00 each and that is why I buy the dukes which or less than $10.00 each for coyote traps. The Duke dog proof raccoon trap is supposed to retail at $12.95 which will be a lot cheaper than the lil grizz.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

wilded said:


> Both raccoons are in Lil Grizz dog proof traps. The lil Grizz are around $22.00 each for the dog proof raccoon trap. I was just saying that some of the american coil spring cat and coyote traps are as much as $40.00 each and that is why I buy the dukes which or less than $10.00 each for coyote traps. The Duke dog proof raccoon trap is supposed to retail at $12.95 which will be a lot cheaper than the lil grizz.


Thats quite a savings, where are the Dukes made?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Sadly China as most trap parts are now made with the exception of the really high dollar ones and some of them are we just aren't told. If the assembly is done here or a certain percentage they are able to put US made on them. However the Duke company is an American company run by Americans. You make your choice and decide where you want to put your money these days.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> Sadly China as most trap parts are now made with the exception of the really high dollar ones and some of them are we just aren't told. If the assembly is done here or a certain percentage they are able to put US made on them. However the Duke company is an American company run by Americans. You make your choice and decide where you want to put your money these days.


You got a link to a dealer handy? If so post it and thanks.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.duketraps.com/
http://www.fntpost.com/Categories/Trapping/


----------

